# Looking for a one-step-spruce-up polish/cleaner



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm looking for a product that cleans and lightly polishes the paint. A product like Lime Prime but without the oils and fillers. A product like Carlack AIO but with some abrasives in it. And I want to be able to use a wax OR sealant afterwards.

I want to be able to clean the paint and correct light swirling/hazing (even on hard German paint) in one step. Useable on a DA and/or rotary :buffer:
I want to use it on cars who have been fully corrected but can use a little touch up after a year or so to get them looking 100% again!




Products I already came across:

AF Rejuvenate
AF Tough Prep
Britemax Black Max


Any comment, ideas, ... ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

AF Tripple. 
Dodo need for speed.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

AF Tripple here to. Very good and stupidly easy to use product :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AF Tripple is now my go to AIO, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

AF Triple



> Autofinesse Tripple is an All In One cleaner, polished and wax. Enriched with pure Brazilian carnauba this easy to apply product will clean, polish and protect your paintwork in one simple step. This makes it ideal for the detailing your car in a hurry.
> 
> Whilst testing Auto Finesse Tripple All In One it seriously impressed us. All In One products don't always do everything as well as you'd like, some are good cleaners, some offer good protection but this is seriously easy to apply and buff off. It cleans well and leaves a beautiful finish and durability is pretty good too!


I think AF Triple and DJNFS are more pure AOI's? I'm really looking for a cleaner with some correction abilities. Without carnauba wax, fillers, ...


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Tripple contains fillers, and NFS can not be topped with sealants. Blackmax and rejuvenate both contain oils which can fill, and Tough Prep's work time is very short, so I doubt it would provide the level of correction you are looking for on hard paint.

What you are looking for is a body-shop safe polish that can correct and finish in one-stage, correct?

That is not always easy to do, as that decision needs to be balanced against what type of paint you are working on. On rock-hard paint, Meguiar's #105 or Scholl S3+ Gold on a polishing pad might be necessary. On softer paint, this combo would tear the finish to shreds, and Menzerna SF4000 or Meguiar's #205 on a finishing pad might be as aggressive as you can get without inducing marring. It all depends, and ideally requires a variety of polishes to keep on hand.

I would look at using a non-diminishing abrasive polish like Meguiar's #205 or Optimum Polish II (Read this to learn the technique: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3850157&postcount=4), and doing a wipedown afterwards before applying your LSP. These would be the most versatile, and if minor wash marring is all you are looking to clear up, should be able to be tweaked to remove that sort of defect on practically any paint type.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ag srp


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Menzerna 85rd. The daddy for yearly clean ups to go under wax (or sealant). Or try scholl s40 for a quicker work time?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Steampunk said:


> Tripple contains fillers, and NFS can not be topped with sealants. Blackmax and rejuvenate both contain oils which can fill, and Tough Prep's work time is very short, so I doubt it would provide the level of correction you are looking for on hard paint.
> 
> What you are looking for is a body-shop safe polish that can correct and finish in one-stage, correct?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer Steampunk. Removing minor wash marring and swirling is exactly what I want to do 
I will be working mostly on medium to hard paints (2002 mx5 and a Z4M) so I can focus that.
Heard lots of good things about #205 so maybe thats an option. How is it's working time compared to 85rd?



stangalang said:


> Menzerna 85rd. The daddy for yearly clean ups to go under wax (or sealant). Or try scholl s40 for a quicker work time?


I find 85rd too oily for this kind of jobs and the working time is very long imo (which is good but not always). I also find 85rd hard to break in on a panel which hasn't been polished in advance (but that could be just me )
But I do love it as an finishing polish :argie:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm gonna say Scholl S30. A very nice finishing polish that's perfect for what your looking for. I always seem to notice a exeptional depth of gloss after using it.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Jochen said:


> Thanks for your answer Steampunk. Removing minor wash marring and swirling is exactly what I want to do
> I will be working mostly on medium to hard paints (2002 mx5 and a Z4M) so I can focus that.
> Heard lots of good things about #205 so maybe thats an option. How is it's working time compared to 85rd?


Working time is a moot point; it's a non-diminishing abrasive polish, so you can work it for 10-seconds or 10-minutes until you have achieved the results that you want. It requires a different technique than what you are used to with diminishing abrasive products (This is why I included my post explaining the Kevin Brown Method of using non-diminishing abrasive polishes.), but will work superbly on paints you are dealing with. Gloss levels if used correctly are extremely high, especially at low-angles, and the depth is very good.

This is Meguiar's #205, worked for about 1.5 minutes just to increase the gloss and remove some light hazing on my MGB's soft paint, wiped down with IPA, and topped with a single coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond:


IMGP8189 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

I think the results speak for themselves when I say that this is a very good finishing polish .

Hopefully this helps; if you have any more questions, don't be afraid to ask.

Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about scholl s20? It contains non-diminishing abrasive?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Werkstatt Prime
Scholl S40


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jochen, I really do like to use the newer water based SMAT polishes now, I find I can get perfect results with less fuss than my previous go to (Menzerna 85RD). For what you want, take a look at HD Polish, Optimum Polish II or Finish, Meguiars 205. Just increase the cut as needed with pressure, set length, and pad selection. These polishes will cut as long as you want them too, and being water based, clean up is very easy!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

heard some great things about this stuff:

http://www.nanotechsst.co.uk/nano-polish-super-gloss-250ml-p-557.html?page=1


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Steampunk said:


> Working time is a moot point; it's a non-diminishing abrasive polish, so you can work it for 10-seconds or 10-minutes until you have achieved the results that you want. It requires a different technique than what you are used to with diminishing abrasive products (This is why I included my post explaining the Kevin Brown Method of using non-diminishing abrasive polishes.), but will work superbly on paints you are dealing with. Gloss levels if used correctly are extremely high, especially at low-angles, and the depth is very good.
> 
> This is Meguiar's #205, worked for about 1.5 minutes just to increase the gloss and remove some light hazing on my MGB's soft paint, wiped down with IPA, and topped with a single coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond:
> 
> ...


Thats looking very nice 
I think I really have to read up on these non-diminishing abrasive polishes. I have postponed it long enough now, holding on to my Menz polishes (which I get very good results with) )
Time to expand my range of (finishing) polishes.



-Raven- said:


> Jochen, I really do like to use the newer water based SMAT polishes now, I find I can get perfect results with less fuss than my previous go to (Menzerna 85RD). For what you want, take a look at HD Polish, Optimum Polish II or Finish, Meguiars 205. Just increase the cut as needed with pressure, set length, and pad selection. These polishes will cut as long as you want them too, *and being water based, clean up is very easy!*


That would be a big help :thumb:

Also I'm gonna read up on the Scholl polishes cause they are getting more and more air time on here.

Thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jochen said:


> Also I'm gonna read up on the Scholl polishes cause they are getting more and more air time on here.
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys!


scholl is not SMAT, and it's somewhat oily. Opposite of what we been talking about!


----------



## Wallie (Feb 16, 2012)

For this purpose, I use CarPro Fixer.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse tripple will be fantastic mate, Cleans very well and leaves a great finish.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The products you mention are all more AIO or pre-wax cleaners. Sure, some will have a very light abrasive and will brighten the finish but getting a sleight better level of correction to remove wash patina you would be better off looking at dedicated polish products. Fixer is quite a good one which cut level can be determined slightly by pad choice and pressure much to a degree like Meguiars SMAT polishes. Im still finding my feet with the SMAT polish range from Meguiars so cannot comment whole heartedly though I am still of the opinion that water based polishes dust more which bugs the hell out of me when dusting. Had some good results with Wolfs Chemicals WP-3N the medium. I would probably favour Wolfs or fixer over others at present though will check in on this thread as im interested in other options thrown in thus far.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Platinum (New formula)
Autoglym SRP (New Formula)
Autofinesse Tripple 3
Dodo Juice Need for speed
Zaino (AIO)

Fantastic Products :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Autosmart new image
Autosmart mirror finish
Autosmart evo1

IMO mirror would be your best bet there.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> .... I am still of the opinion that water based polishes dust more which bugs the hell out of me when dusting....


One of the reasons I really like the Optimum stuff is I get no dusting at all and as Raven said, clean up is very easy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Has anybody made good test where is compared Fixer,P1, Scholl S17+ and Megs 105 in various pads?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Has anybody made good test where is compared Fixer,P1, Scholl S17+ and Megs 105 in various pads?


Fixer vs. S17+ = P1500 Equivalent Medium Polish (Diminishing; mostly)

M105 vs. P1 = P1000-1200 Equivalent Heavy Compound (Non-Diminishing)

These are two different types of products, and it wouldn't be fair to compare them. M105 vs. P1 has already been done by DaveKG :thumb:.

Steampunk


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Has anybody made good test where is compared Fixer,P1, Scholl S17+ and Megs 105 in various pads?


As Steampunk has pointed out below. Not all are similar in make up so it would be an unfair test but would be interesting never the less.



Steampunk said:


> Fixer vs. S17+ = P1500 Equivalent Medium Polish (Diminishing; mostly)
> 
> M105 vs. P1 = P1000-1200 Equivalent Heavy Compound (Non-Diminishing)
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222286

Had a read earlier. Always interesting to see Dave's take compared to first hand prior to trying out as he does like to push things to there peak for fun and science purposes.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> The products you mention are all more AIO or pre-wax cleaners. Sure, some will have a very light abrasive and will brighten the finish but getting a sleight better level of correction to remove wash patina *you would be better off looking at dedicated polish products. *Fixer is quite a good one which cut level can be determined slightly by pad choice and pressure much to a degree like Meguiars SMAT polishes. Im still finding my feet with the SMAT polish range from Meguiars so cannot comment whole heartedly though I am still of the opinion that water based polishes dust more which bugs the hell out of me when dusting. Had some good results with Wolfs Chemicals WP-3N the medium. I would probably favour Wolfs or fixer over others at present though will check in on this thread as im interested in other options thrown in thus far.


That's why i started this thread 
There are a LOT of AIO's that I'm sure will perform outstanding but I think non will have the cutiing factor I'm looking for. But that's why there are AIO's, finishing polishes, cutting polishes, .... And I think (like Steampunk said) I have to look for a finishing polish.

85rd is a nice polish that gives me a great result but I always struggle a bit with it. When i use too much the working time is ridiculously long, when I use too little it dries up too fast. And I find it just too oily.
When I come to think of it, I'm actualy just looking for a new finishing polish 
Non-oily, easy to use after a hard day (or two) work of correcting a car and easy to wipe off 



Demetri said:


> Autosmart Platinum (New formula)
> Autoglym SRP (New Formula)
> Autofinesse Tripple 3
> Dodo Juice Need for speed
> ...


These are all AIO's wtih lot's of fillers.



lowejackson said:


> One of the reasons I really like the Optimum stuff is I get no dusting at all and as Raven said, clean up is very easy


Sounds very interesting!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's supernatural Micoprime then.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Dodo's supernatural Micoprime then.


Again, this product is like P085RD, and offers very little actual correction on most paint finishes. Even on my MGB's soft enamel, it took two hits to remove the faintest towel marring. SN Micro-Prime is my #1 jeweling polish at the moment, and I'm amazed it isn't more popular, but I don't really reach for it if there are any defects left on the paint. I use it after my final finishing phase to enhance the gloss/depth as far as it can go (With a little LPL to extend the work time at the end of the set.), and for this application it REALLY excels!

As for the Optimum polishes that Lowe mentioned, I am also a VERY big fan of them, though for the OP's application I still stand behind M205. The balance of capabilities is perfect for what he's looking for, and gives a little more depth/colour saturation than Optimum does. Optimum is certainly more flexible, and also a bit easier to use, but it just lacks the extra 'dimension' that Menzerna or Meguiar's gives. If more correction work was needed, Optimum would be my choice every time; they really are amazing polishes to work with.

If the OP is still interested in Optimum's products, this is what Polish-II can achieve on a finishing pad:


IMGP5625 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

And this is Optimum Finish Polish II on a finishing pad (Though this combo might not have quite enough bite to efficiently correct wash marring on harder paints.):

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8107817794/] IMGP5987 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr[/URL]

Meguiar's #205 sits in between them in the cut range, so it's perfect for quick pick-me-ups (OP-II is more of a medium polish that can also refine very well, like a water-based non-diminishing version of Menzerna Power Finish.), and as mentioned also has a bit more visual character. It doesn't wipe away residue-free with just a spritz of water like Optimum does (So you'll need IPA or Eraser if you want it to be completely residue-free.), but there's a reason why M205 is in my top-three favorite finishing polishes, and Optimum isn't.

I couldn't be without OP-II for correction, though!

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Microprime removed some nasty marks on my carbon road bike paint!! Not sure if its because of the base but I used this because of the light correction but it over performed in my eyes.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Microprime removed some nasty marks on my carbon road bike paint!! Not sure if its because of the base but I used this because of the light correction but it over performed in my eyes.


All paints react differently, but in cases like these the applicator material also really comes into play. If you applied SN MP with a polishing pad, or by hand with a microfiber pad, you can correct more defects. However, for the best final finish, a 90+ PPI foam pad is typically needed. More aggressive P2500-grade finishing polishes like Menz SF4000 or Megs #205 can still correct faint marring when used with low-cut pads like this while still refining down well, but ultra-fine polishes (I suspect P5000 equivalent.) like SN MP turn into true jeweling polishes.

Another thing you have to think about is the type of abrasive used. M205 & SF4000 use Aluminium Oxide abrasives, which are very hard, but will still manage to cut and refine well if used correctly on a variety of paint types. However, their abrasives have limits when it comes to refinement potential. Once SF4000 has refined to its primary crystal, or you reach the limits of M205's abrasive buffering capacity, that's it. SN MP uses a clay-type abrasive, which will break down to practically nothing (Which is ideal for jeweling.), but whose aggression will vary widely depending upon paint hardness. It may correct very well on one surface, and then simply refine on another; it all depends. I'm a big fan of Micro-Prime, but take its nature into account when I use it.

As with everything it's a balance, and ultimately, even with all the suggestions we're giving him, the OP may still have to experiment to find the right product combos for his application.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

HD Polish looks pretty good


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Meguiars D151 :thumb:
Has some nice cut (depending on the pad), cleans very good (f.i. red oxidised paint) and very easy to work with.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Anyone ever tried Chemical Guys V38 Optical Final Polish?
Looks interesting?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...-guys-v38-optical-final-polish/prod_1053.html


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I own v38, I wouldn't say it had enough cut to be a one step, it doesn't remove much more than light marring etc I normally use v36 as a one step, being a diminishing polish it finishes nicely


----------

